
Old Scotch Collie (1991) - luu
https://www.oldtimefarmshepherd.org/current-collie-articles/farm-collie-movement/old-scotch-collie-by-erika-dubois/
======
Doubl
A pup in the same litter we got our dog from had a really broad head and the
mother looked just like the dog in the photo. They are lovely dogs, no one can
drive in unnoticed but you never have to worry about then biting anyone.

------
arijun
The title says (2011) but the postscript says

"Erika helped kick off the farm collie movement when she wrote this article in
the 1980s."

Unfortunately it also says

"She kept the dream alive for a number of years but sadly she had to give up
eventually as the lines she was looking for just could not be found"

------
jjtheblunt
It's a rather damning statement about humans how, in human vanity, they "did
away" with dogs for varying egomaniacal reasons, rather than caring reasons.

